# موقع رائع ومختص بأجهزة الأشعة كافة



## محمد العصا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حبيت اشارك في هذا الموضوع البسيط في هذا الرابط الكثير من المعلومات عن جهاز ال ct scan وغيره من أجهزة الاشعه أرجو أن تفيدكم ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم 
http://www.radiologyinfo.org/
أخوكم 
م.محمد العصا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*دعاء*

بارك الله فيك واتمنى كل التوفيق،،،،،


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي الحارة اخي محمد العصا .

طولّت الغيبة علينا عسى الله خيرأ . ونتمنى تواصلك معنا بأذن الله .

وجزاك الله الف خير .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (9 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا موقع رائع أرجو من الجميع زيارته

أنا كنت أعتمد عليه في فهم الكثير من الأجهزه التي ليس لديا فكرة عنها.

تسلم يا أخ محمد.


----------



## Bioengineer (9 سبتمبر 2006)

لو أن أي عضو مهما كان مستواه دخل الموقع أو أي موقع اخر
واقتبس لنا اي جهاز من الموقع وقام بشرحه بالعربي.
لعمت الفائدة والأجر لكاتبه.
صدقوني لن يأخذ وقت طويلا في الشرح.
مجرد ان تفهم الجهاز ومبدا عمله وبعض الصور فتخرج لنا موضوع ناجح.
ومعا لمنتدى اكثر فعالية وفائدة.
أرجو الأستجابة وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

تسلم يا اخي وبارك الله فيك 
وكثر الله من معلوماتك


----------



## عمر شيخ عثمان (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmet (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاعضاء الاعزاء بان من يعرف ان يقسم اجزاء جهاز الاشعة ان كان على شبه المثال فيليبس على التعيين فقط لزيادة الخبرة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي محمد العصا 
سأستمتع بهذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## الصادق (14 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو اخي العزيز


----------



## الصادق (14 مارس 2007)

*عنوان بعض الاجهزة الطبية ارجو التمعن جيدا*


----------



## مهنـدسـة دون نيـة (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي محمد العصا

وانا اتفق مع قول الاخ م.عادل صلاح

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omran.z (15 مارس 2007)

Really it is very good site , Thanx


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2008)

مشككوور على الموقع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مداد الأفكار (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك

افدتني وانا مهندس اشعة


----------



## المسلم84 (14 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وانا مع فكرة الاخ م عادل صلاح


----------



## Ebaa Issam Abood (14 مايو 2008)

موقع كلش اوكي


----------

